# Nectar Flow in New York



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I see a lot of nectar, but nothing sealed. This is my first year looking for a harvest, so I don't know about usual harvest time. I have heard that main flow in my area (downstate) is in July.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Spring is about 2 weeks behind normal here in NY. I think the flow is getting started now, but wasn't doing much 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Where is Brewster, NY? Patience is called for.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Our strongest hive has one super we added just about full, but not capped. Our weaker hive had one partially full, and again, not capped.

Jennifer


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm close to the NH border and I'm starting to get capped frames in the first super I added. Almost ready for a second super, maybe next week. Not sure where that places me in parallel to Brewster. About the top third of a couple frames are capping up nice. Seems like a tough spring with a very wet stretch ahead.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

your area should be ahead of syracuse, I have one yard that I will super this week, If I can finally drive into it, normally I super toward the end of dandilion bloom which is 10-14 days late. last year supered all hives 5/5. we usually pull supers after basswood has bloomed or the end of july here.


----------

